# Sawdust removal



## GuyK (Mar 26, 2007)

What do you use to remove sawdust from your projects. I am in the process of building 4 hutches for the farm with each having a lot surface to sand. This leaves me blowing off the heavy dust with my air compressor but I will have to buy a case of Tack cloth if I use them to finish up. Any suggestions on eliminating the tack cloth?

Thanks for your help


----------



## killerb (Nov 1, 2011)

Do you have your sander hooked up to a shop vac? Thats what I use. Works great. Then its just a quick cleaning with a vac and its ready for finish. bob


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

The following is a debatable response. Just stating that up front as there are some that vehemently oppose the use of Mineral Spirits for cleaning.

You are already using the compressor to blow dust off. Good first step as dust does settle in the pores and it loosens everything up. I would make sure and vacuum the surrounding areas as that dust seems to creep back in. I like to do a wipe down with Mineral Spirits with a clean, lint free cloth. I like it because it cleans the project, gives me an idea on the look after staining, and it will expose every flaw in sanding and glue-up before it is stained. It will evaporate before stain is applied.

Some people don't like it because of the fumes and the use of it to cut and remove finish. If you do not desire to go the MS route, a clean damp cloth will wipe away most of the sawdust as well.

David


----------



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

Put a brush attachment on the shop vac.

Better yet, try a good smoothing plane or scraper. Like David suggested, I finish up with some mineral sprits to reveal the grain and any flaws. Remember to lay the rag out flat and let it dry before you discard.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I always use microfiber cloths before applying the finishes. They do a great job of removing all dust. I get them cheap at Harbor Freight.


----------



## ducky911 (Oct 6, 2010)

Mineral spirits on a rag…also you get a preview on finished project…might find some missed sanding…it evaporates in a few min.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

another mineral spirits wipe down with an old cotton T-shirt guy here…

any body using tack clothes? I've always wondered if they leave waxy residue


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

I still use tack cloth, but I vacuum the wood with a brush attachment before I use the tack cloth. I also do any finishing work in another part of the shop I have closed off, since the rest of the shop is covered with dust.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Make you're own tack cloths. dilute some shellac with a little alcohol, soak some sections of cloth in it and let them dry. They will lift the dust right out of the wood pores.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I vacuum the piece first, then wipe it down with mineral spirits.


----------



## GuyK (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the ideas. It looks like Mineral Spirits is the way to go. I will use it today.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I use my shop vac with brush attachment and no need to wipe after with ms. Never an issue, even between coats of finish. Just make sure you vacuum it good.


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

If you use a hand plane/scraper, then there is no sanding necessary ( or very little).

I also work outside, so there is no cleanup required. A good gust of wind takes care of it.

Btw, microfiber is a synthetic ie: plastic, therefore made of oil and non bio-degradeable


----------

